# my 99 frontier king cab 4x4



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

ok i cant post attachments for some reason, (im still new here) so if ya want to check out my truck go to groups.msn.com/EmergencyServicesHangout and look under the pics page or i can email to anyone interested. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

http://groups.msn.com/EmergencyServicesHangout/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=9

That should work as the pic  

Btw, looks nice but its pretty much stock right? As a fireman i doubt you wanna "drop that mofo on some 22's" or even "blast dem radio's till da bizznitches fall on you" but keep us posted in what you do


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice ride!Definitely suited for your duty!As playa123 said it looks kinda stock but i would definitely love to have those lightbars on my ride.


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

*i should have told more*

For the most part this is stock, but i have been thinking about adding a air intake sensor mod for more hp. It does have a pioneer cd player with a couple of mtx terminators in the ext-cab.. it gets the job done. As far as perforamnce, i have on 2 occasions in a years time had what seems like the tranny not aligned right. Its a manual and sits kind of crooked so i thought that it may be in a bind. It fixes after a few min and changing gears, but that still has concerned me. It only does it after sitting where it does so thats my conclusion. Has anyone else ever dealt with anything like this?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool


----------

